#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Sehe auf dem linken Auge plötzlich dunkle >

## racoon1211

Hi!  
Seit ca. 2-3 Wochen sehe ich auf dem linken Auge plötzlich bei schlechtem Licht oder auch Nachts kaum noch etwas. Damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird - klar das man im dunkeln schlecht sieht! Aber während ich mit dem rechten Auge noch relativ gut sehen kann im dunklen, ist auf dem linken Auge ein schwarzer Schleier vor dem Auge (es kommt mir zumindest so vor). Die Augen jucken auch ständig.
Tagsüber oder bei Licht bemerke ich kein Problem. 
Ich war vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem Augenarzt, der sich ca 10 Sekunden (zusammen genommen) lang beide Augen ansah und dann meinte es würde an einer Pollenallergie liegen und verschrieb mir Augentropfen. 
Ich weiss ja, dass es eine Zeit dauernd kann, bis sowas wirkt - aber ist mein Symptom tatsächlich auf meine Pollenallergie (die mir in den letzten 10 Jahren kaum Probleme gemacht hat) zurück zu führen?
Mir ist dabei ziemlich mulmig zumute.

----------


## caro87

Hallo, mir geht es seit ein paar Tagen genauso. Letzte Nacht konnte ich 5 Std lang nicht schlafen und mir ist ganz mulmig geworden als ich mir mein linkes Auge zugehalten habe. Auf dem rechten konnte ich kaum noch etwas sehen...die weiße Nachttischlampe, die Fenster...alles gut mit links tritz Kurzsichtigkeit zu erkennen aber mit rechts...-nichts!!! Sobald allerdings irgendwo etwas Licht angeht, kann ich wieder sehen....Wobei ich tagsüber heute auch ein schwammiges Sehen auf dem rechten Auge hatte...Ich trage nun seit 3 Jahren Kontaktlinsen vom Optiker...einen Augenarzt habe ich seitdem nicht besucht...Montag werde ich da sofort hinfahren...

----------


## feli

Licht -und Schattenphänomene am Auge sind recht gut zu differenzieren und zuzuordnen, weil man anhand der Schilderung seiner Symptome meißtens recht schnell eine Zurodnung treffen kann.
zb. CLICK 
Das Auge gerät beim Sehen im Dunkeln an die Grenzen seiner Leistungsfähigkeit.
Beim gesunden Auge bedeutet das schon für das Auge körperliche Höchstleistung zu erbringen. 
Um so schwerer fällt es mit einer Beeinträchtigung durch zusätzliche Trübungen oder Unebenheiten
der lichtbrechenden Anteile, des Auges, im Dunkeln etwas zu sehen. 
Als Ursache hierfür würde ein normaler Alterungsprozeß schon ausreichend sein. 
Ist die Hornhaut durch eine allergische Reaktion kompromitiert, dann bricht sie die Lichtstrahlen ebenfalls
nicht mehr sauber und kann das Licht nicht auf die Stelle des schärfsten Sehens bündeln.
Das führt dazu, daß die Lichtstrahlen konfus auf der Netzhaut auftreffen und abgelenkt werden.
Damit kann kein scharfes Bild entstehen und es kommt auch zu den og. Schattenphänomenen. 
Zum Vorgang: 
Das Licht dringt durch die Hornhaut in die vordere Augenkammer, wird  durch die Iris reguliert, an der Linse gebrochen und gelangt dann durch  den Glaskörper an die Netzhaut (Retina).
Diese besteht aus Photorezeptoren, *Zapfen* für das Farbsehen und genaue Abbildungen, und *Stäbchen* für Wahrnehmen von Hell und Dunkel und Bewegungen. Die Rezeptoren geben ihre Wahrnehmungen über Neuronen an den Sehnerv weiter.
Im Zentrum der Netzhaut, direkt gegenüber dem Mittelpunkt der Pupille, befindet sich der* gelbe Fleck*, der Punkt des schärfsten Sehens. Er enthällt den Großteil der auf der Netzhaut vorhandenen Zapfen.
Das Auge besitzt 3 verschiedene Mechanismen zur Regulation verschiedener Lichtverhältnisse. 
Die erste und schnellste Möglichkeit der Regulation bietet die *Pupille*.  Diese Öffnung in der Iris wird durch die Ziliarmuskel verändert und  ermöglicht die Lichtmenge in sekundenbruchteilen 20 fach zu verändern. 
An zweiter Stelle steht ein *neuronaler Mechanismus* der die Anzahl  der Stäbchen (10-100), die ein Neuron verknüpft, erhöht. Dadurch läßt  sich der Wahrnehmung nochmal um den Faktor 100 erhöhen, allerdings auf  auf Kosten der Sehschärfe. 
Am effektivsten ist der *biochemische Prozess*. Bei Dunkelheit  zerfällt weniger Rhodipsin als nachgebildet wird. dadurch erhöht sich  langsam die Anzahl der Rhodopsinmoleküle in den Stäbchen bis nach ca  30min die Stäbchen vollständig gesättigt sind. 
Die Adaptation der Zäpfen reagiert schneller auf die  Helligkeitsveränderung als die Stäbchen. Nach etwa einer Minute ist die  Sensitivität um das 100fache gesteigert, die Zapfen haben sich jetzt  vollständig adaptiert. 
Nach 10 Minuten ergibt sich eine erneuter Anstieg der Sensitivität: die  Stäbchen adaptieren jetzt stärker. Damit nimmt die Sehkraft weiter zu,  aber man verliert die Fähigkeit zum Farbensehen. Nach etwa 30min sind  die Stäbchen vollständig adaptiert, die Sensitivität hat sich dann um  dem Faktor 1000 gesteigert.  
Ein gesundes menschliches Auge benötigt 30 Minuten um seine Sehkraft im Dunkeln bis zur Leistungsgrenze zu entwickeln.  
Der Alterungsprozeß verläuft nicht an beiden Augen gleichschnell. Die Ausgangssituation der Sehkraft ist also nicht dieselbe. Man hat meißtens ein bessersichtiges Auge und eines dagegen abfällt. 
Ich denke, daß der Augenarzt bei der Untersuchung an der Spaltlampe den Zustand der Hornhaut durch die Allergie gesehen hat und deshalb recht schnell eine Zuordnung der Symptome zur Schilderung Deiner Symptome getroffen hat. Eine stippige, trockene oder faltige Hornhaut ist an der Spaltlampe sehr schnell zu erkennen.
Ich würde mich eigentlich eher wundern, wenn der Augenarzt diese Ursache nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht.
Sicherlich ist es beruhigender, wenn der Doktor auch die Netzhaut bei geweiteter Pupille betrachtet hat.
Das würde ein geübter Arzt aber innerhalb wenige Sekunden beim Anschauen der Netzhaut beurteilen können, bei nicht weitgezogener Pupille erkennt er immerhin noch den für ihn einsehbaren Anteil der Netzhaut.   
Weht der Schleier den Du nachts sehen kannst hin und her, oder handelt es sich um einen feststehenden Schleier und wo ungefähr befindet er sich? Verschwindet er aus dem Blickfeld, bei Augenbewegungen ?
Ist der Vorgang reproduzierbar und verändert er sich, wenn Du über einen längeren Zeitraum ( 30 Min) im Dunkeln schaust. 
Ist das der Fall, dann würde ich das nochmal einem Augenarzt vorstellen, der sich bei stark erweiterter Pupille die Netzhaut nochmal genau ansieht. Letzlich kann man auch Läuse und Flöhe haben. ,-)) 
Bei manchen Ursachen ist auch der Aspekt ausschlaggebend: Was kann man behandeln? Was muß man behandeln?   
Lg feli

----------

